# codes for mickey button/gastrostomy button



## donna3679 (Apr 28, 2009)

My pediatric surgeon performs on babies, he states placement of a mickey button or gastrostomy button. I know they can be placed at different times, but what surgical code do I use for the placement of the mickey button, and/or gastrostomy button?? We do these surgeries at the hospital, the babies are inpatient, so hospital supplies buttons, but what are our surgical codes. Please help!!


----------



## tategc (Apr 28, 2009)

If he is performing it lap, I'd try 43653 - open, 43830.  Usually, the pedi surgeons here will do a gastrostomy tube insertion and then it'll get switched out to a MIC-KEY button a short while thereafter.  Hope it's of some help!


----------

